
Report: Apple is working on e-ink keyboard for future MacBooks - mpweiher
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2016/10/report-apple-is-working-on-e-ink-keyboard-for-future-macbooks/
======
f_allwein
Would be interesting. I thought when the touch bar came out that it would go
well with something like the Optimus Maximus keyboard (colour display in every
key):

[http://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/](http://www.artlebedev.com/optimus/maximus/)

That was fiendishly expensive though, so e-ink could be a good way to lower
the price.

